# Black Friday Weekend Deals



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 26, 2014)

Let's have a thread to share sales on woodworking / turning related sales we see around this week.  Others may be missing out on email newsletters etc. 

- Csusa is offering $4.95 flat rate shipping and some special sales through 11/30

- woodpenpro is offer 30% off some of their kits. Not sure when this ends. 

- I see classicnib is offering free shipping.  You probably noticed it in his thread but I wanted to mention it here as well. 

Any others?


----------



## mark james (Nov 26, 2014)

Jet 15%

Woodcraft:  Jet 15%; Powermatic 15%; other misc sales.

I'm hoping to upgrade my dust  collector (instead of a new table saw).  Going from 30 micron to 2 micron .  Safety over play!


----------



## southernclay (Nov 26, 2014)

Great thread Dan!


Peachtree is having free shipping over $25 and some discounts. They sell PSI products, Dr Woodshop products rebranded as Ron Brown's best finishes, etc.

Edirect Special - Peachtree Woodworking Supply, Inc.


*BLK14 coupon code*


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 26, 2014)

southernclay said:


> Great thread Dan!  Peachtree is having free shipping over $25 and some discounts. They sell PSI products, Dr Woodshop products rebranded as Ron Brown's best finishes, etc.  Edirect Special - Peachtree Woodworking Supply, Inc.   BLK14 coupon code



That's a good one too.  I'm not sure from the email whether the free shipping is only in the sale stuff or everything.


----------



## Edgar (Nov 26, 2014)

*Shutterfly*

Shutterfly is offering a free calendar until Friday - coupon code FREECAL

While it's not directly related to woodturning, you could make a calendar with photos of all your favorite pens & other turnings.


----------



## knowltoh (Nov 26, 2014)

50% off at Coastall Scents entire store


----------



## southernclay (Nov 26, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> southernclay said:
> 
> 
> > Great thread Dan!  Peachtree is having free shipping over $25 and some discounts. They sell PSI products, Dr Woodshop products rebranded as Ron Brown's best finishes, etc.  Edirect Special - Peachtree Woodworking Supply, Inc.   BLK14 coupon code
> ...


 

Looks like it, I threw a couple of Bens Best tools in the cart and it showed $0 shipping (have to add code of course).

I got a Kreg jig recently and going to snag the 800 screw assortment they have on special and may add some pens plus too. I still have half a bottle but for free shipping might as well.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 26, 2014)

Rockler 30% of the Jet 1000 CFM air filter.


----------



## HamTurns (Nov 26, 2014)

:biggrin:Hahahahaha - This thread just cost me about $60 @Peachtree.

Thanks folks!  Of course it was all stuff I really "needed".

Happy turning
Tom


----------



## southernclay (Nov 26, 2014)

HamTurns said:


> :biggrin:Hahahahaha - This thread just cost me about $60 @Peachtree.
> 
> Thanks folks!  Of course it was all stuff I really "needed".
> 
> ...



That's what friends are for!! : )


----------



## MarkD (Nov 26, 2014)

knowltoh said:


> 50% off at Coastall Scents entire store



Make sure you have some time when you go to this site. The site is very slow!


----------



## MikeL (Nov 26, 2014)

Yes, great idea for a thread. William Sonoma has some products from 30% to 65% off. Not related to turning?  Oh yes it is. Fine products for the wife allows me to continue my turning purchases. Just made a purchase for her and now, with a clear concious, I can explore the other tips in this thread. Thanks Dan.


----------



## endacoz (Nov 26, 2014)

the first 100 people at the door when Rockler opens gets a random gift card between $5 and $250 at 7 a.m. Black Friday. I plan to be there at least 2 hours early here in Minneapolis.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Nov 26, 2014)

Bell Forest is offering 25% off on Friday.


----------



## CaptainJane (Nov 26, 2014)

*Craft Supplies USA deals on Jet 1221 lathe*

Craft Supplies USA (CSUSA) gave me 15% off the usual $800 price for Jet 1221 VS, which made it $680.  Roger Durst was my salesperson.

I believe that price is good through Monday.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 27, 2014)

Pennstate - free shipping on orders over $59


----------



## designer (Nov 27, 2014)

Of course Harbor Freight has their sale today online and starting Friday for 3 days (I thing 3 days) in the stores.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 27, 2014)

Bangleguy 20% off site from Sunday noon to Monday noon.


----------



## Edgar (Nov 27, 2014)

*Spa City Woodworks*

Spa City Woodworks has a 50% off sale starts & free shipping on pen blanks (no minimum) starting at 6 pm central time today


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 27, 2014)

edohmann said:


> Spa City Woodworks has a 50% off sale starts & free shipping on pen blanks (no minimum) starting at 6 pm central time today



I had never heard of them before.   I just placed an order.  They did charge me shipping but still a pretty good deal.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 27, 2014)

Hartville Tool 10% off and free shipping (shipping is always free).
Woodworking Tools, Hand Tools, Power Tools, Saws, Router Bits, Clamps, | Hartville Tool


----------



## Edgar (Nov 27, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> edohmann said:
> 
> 
> > Spa City Woodworks has a 50% off sale starts & free shipping on pen blanks (no minimum) starting at 6 pm central time today
> ...



I've ordered from them several times before - they are a great source for Amboyna & Jarrah burl and their grab bags are always a good deal.

Their free shipping offer only applies to pen blanks & knife scales - if you order any of the larger blocks, they will charge shipping.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Nov 27, 2014)

edohmann said:


> Dan Masshardt said:
> 
> 
> > edohmann said:
> ...




Geez, thanks for sharing that one Edgar! I've now bought $70 worth of wood...but I only paid $35! They have some nice looking materials.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 27, 2014)

edohmann said:


> I've ordered from them several times before - they are a great source for Amboyna & Jarrah burl and their grab bags are always a good deal.  Their free shipping offer only applies to pen blanks & knife scales - if you order any of the larger blocks, they will charge shipping.



I only ordered pen blanks.  Maybe too many total?  Oh well.


----------



## oneleggimp (Nov 27, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Let's have a thread to share sales on woodworking / turning related sales we see around this week.  Others may be missing out on email newsletters etc.
> 
> - Csusa is offering $4.95 flat rate shipping and some special sales through 11/30
> 
> ...


PSI had free shipping (order over$59.00) today.  I deleted the email so not sure if it applies to "black Friday".


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Nov 28, 2014)

LMS has their SIEG C3 mini lathe on sale for $499 amongst a few other items.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Nov 28, 2014)

Also, this just cost me $181... I went to Amazon to see if the Jet tools were discounted there as well. The 1221VS stand showed $173.99 plus $~7 shipping! I was considering ordering one from Woodcraft on sale for $280, but NEVERMIND!!!


----------



## t001xa22 (Nov 28, 2014)

Edgar, thank you for the heads-up on the Spa City Woodworks site. Their materials look really good. Ironically, I was looking for a source to make a new set of grips for an old .38 Special revolver. The dimensions of their knife scales are good for doing this, and it should make a beautiful set for the old snub-nose.


----------



## southernclay (Nov 28, 2014)

Turningblanks.net


10% off over $50 turkey2014 is code

They have great everyday prices from what I see. Great prices on green bowl blanks and mill sizes. 10% doesn't do much but a good source to know about. Placing my first order with them today.


----------



## bluwolf (Nov 28, 2014)

I got an email flyer from Little Machine Shop. There seemed to be some interest lately so if anyone is interested, they has their base model 7x14 mini lathe on sale for $499.95, regularly $699.95. The LMS model has a nice digital speed read out.The base model mini mill is also on sale for the same price. It's spec'ed out much nicer than either the HF or Grizzly.

 Mike


----------



## dwilson (Nov 28, 2014)

Black Friday special from William Wood-Write
Free shipping on orders $100+  shipped to Canadian addresses

William Wood-Write Ltd.

Doug


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Nov 28, 2014)

Does anyone know if Woodturningz will be having any kind of sale?


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 28, 2014)

Discountmags.com has a Black Friday sale including wood for. $4.50, woodcraft for $6.99 and woodworkers journal for $5.99.


----------



## wpawa (Nov 28, 2014)

Got Wood? Domestic Wood Turning Blanks

blow out sale on wood.


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 30, 2014)

Most everything marked down a LOT!!! >>>> HERE <<<< 



Scott (yup, a LOT) B


----------

